# Forum > MMO > Star Wars: The Old Republic > SWTOR Exploration >  Exploration - Corellia tram

## Bumking

OK, so first the quality of this video sucks, as I do not know how to just blur the name so I just blurred the entire video instead to avoid me getting caught.
Either ways this is not a big exploration at all, but I thought that it might be worth uploading.  :Smile: 

So than, this is just how to get up to that bleedin tram in Corellia.. (I found it when I couldn't get to a special little datacron as I didn't have the FP even if I had been to that little "island" before (even if it ended with me not being able to find it either ways, but still :l))

(Also, ignore the music choice.. cba to change it from what I was listening to while recording. ^^)



Location of the place is below (map view)

How it looks while you're there

----------


## Feerum

Hey nice! Im gonna publish my exploration videon tram aswell , alot of exploring on it  :Smile:

----------


## Bumking

> Hey nice! Im gonna publish my exploration videon tram aswell , alot of exploring on it


Aah, how lovely. ^^ Didn't check around so much in there, so it'll be fun seeing what you found!  :Smile:

----------


## Feerum

Yep. I recorded it on too high quality , so Its so massive project that I need alot of time making it! 

BTw Bumking I got PM for you check it

----------


## stevensmite

massive game=good game ddue. try gw2 as well. heard its great coming soon.

----------


## stevensmite

mid auguest i think.

----------

